# FYI: 3 letter searches



## Chris (Aug 31, 2007)

While the main site search doesn't allow less than 4 letter searches, you can search tags:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/tags/

For things like KxK, ESP, etc.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 31, 2007)

... and amp, too.


----------



## Chris (Aug 31, 2007)

And "ban".


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 31, 2007)

And "nad" for when "gonad" is just too specific.


----------



## Chris (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## eleven59 (Sep 3, 2007)

Chris said:


>


----------

